# Michael as Lindsay as Marilyn Monroe



## SparklingWaves (Mar 5, 2008)

village voice > gallery > Michael Musto as Lindsay Lohan as Marilyn Monroe by Howard Huang


Oh, they even got that freaking fish net looking scarf over the face.  I hate that shot. LOL

The wig is dead on.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow. His looks better than Lindsay's.


----------



## *KT* (Mar 5, 2008)

The one where he's holding the melons is classic.  HA!


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2008)

lool!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

Isn't LL's dad named Michael? I thought it was gonna be a picture of him! this is pretty awesome!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

hahaha !


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 6, 2008)

So funny...I like the one with the flowers, very classy!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG! that is just too funny. I love it.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 6, 2008)

LMFAO, I love it, he got the wig down and everything!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Isn't LL's dad named Michael? I thought it was gonna be a picture of him! this is pretty awesome!_

 
That would have really been surprise to see her father like this.  LOL


----------



## MAC_mallory (Mar 6, 2008)

Hahaha!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 6, 2008)

lol!


----------



## redambition (Mar 6, 2008)

absolute genius.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

K, am i the only one that feels a bit bad for L Lohan because of that?
But it is amusing anyway. I would hope she'd see the funny side, since her pictures are in the public eye, but if it were me i'd be devastated. Though pictures of me aren't up everywhere for public judgement.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_K, am i the only one that feels a bit bad for L Lohan because of that?
But it is amusing anyway. I would hope she'd see the funny side, since her pictures are in the public eye, but if it were me i'd be devastated. Though pictures of me aren't up everywhere for public judgement._

 
The pictures are not meant to be taken seriously.  They are funny and quite good actually.  I thought the makeup was really good and very creative.

It would be funny if someone copied Michael as Lindsay as Marilyn Monroe and it just kept going.  

Lindsay has had many jokes about her on SNL and didn't act slighted in the least.  She would be on the next show being apart of them.  

So, I hardly think this parody is going to devastate her.  In fact, it just gives more attention to the spread she actually did.  That means more cash for her directly or indirectly.  No problem.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 6, 2008)

If I'd feel bad for anyone, it's Marilyn. The pictures are funny though.


----------



## frocher (Mar 6, 2008)

.......


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 6, 2008)

hahahaha!*ahem*...looks good!


----------



## labellavita7 (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAH ewww


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh goodness! I could not stop laughing at these!


----------

